# Gas Prices On The Decline



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just heard on FOX News that we could be looking as $2.00 per gallon gasoline by or before Thanksgiving!!







Now that would really be a blessing, if we can make it till then.







At $65.00 + per fill up, it has been getting down pretty deep in my pockets.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't that be GREAT!!

It is around $2.87 here in Beaverton Oregon for regular.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

$2.62 in Reading, PA for Regular Unleaded


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Spend less on gas more $$ for mods
















Thor


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

We just got down to 2.99 here in CT, from nearly 3.50


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

We are at about $2.54 in O'Fallon MO.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I didn't look at gas prices yet this week. Only look when we are traveling, or the Prius is getting a little low, which is every week or two.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The news just had a piece on about this....

Gas prices are supposedly falling, while diesel is expected to rise as the supply of the "old" diesel goes down and the "new" diesel comes in.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The news just had a piece on about this....
> 
> Gas prices are supposedly falling, while diesel is expected to rise as the supply of the "old" diesel goes down and the "new" diesel comes in.
> 
> Steve


I will be interested to see if ULSD tracks along with No. 2 Heating oil......

Looks like a project. Maybe even some charts and graphs.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I paid $2.42 yesterday, hopefully I can get some of that in the excursion B4 out trip this weekend. 40 gal tank


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

$2.48 at the Speedway Station here in Goshen.









Gilligan


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

$2.59 here at RaceTrac. I will be happy to see $2.50 again. The $2.00 - I will believe it when I pay it !!


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

I paid $2.97 for regular yesterday in central WA. Diesel was $3.45 - which is why my wife won't even consider one for a tow vehicle.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't get your hopes up for too long. Futures speculators will find something to use as an excuse to drive the price of crude oil back up. Wow just look at those clouds in the gulf...hmmm...that could turn into a cat 5 hurricane. or That pipeline has got a leak...we might have to replace 200 miles of pipeline. Iran is crying that they need nukes...the list goes on & on. Mark my words...Big Oil WILL find a way to keep prices from sliding!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Don't get your hopes up for too long. Futures speculators will find something to use as an excuse to drive the price of crude oil back up. Wow just look at those clouds in the gulf...hmmm...that could turn into a cat 5 hurricane. or That pipeline has got a leak...we might have to replace 200 miles of pipeline. Iran is crying that they need nukes...the list goes on & on. Mark my words...Big Oil WILL find a way to keep prices from sliding!


Don't want to...but I have to agree with your comments.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Here in Woodland , Ca. we are looking at $2.85 / gal. , diesel is stable at $3.39 , WHATS UP WITH THAT ? Same base product and less refining and more expensive ? And I just bought a diesel , go figure !

Were getting screwed , Diesel owners unite , I'm parking mine except when towing !


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> we could be looking as $2.00 per gallon gasoline by or before Thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how well we have been conditioned, that we look at $2.00/gallon as _'A Great Deal!'_
WOW! What a steal!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

happycamper said:


> $2.62 in Reading, PA for Regular Unleaded


DW was down that way the other day and got gas for $2.55 a gallon

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

$2.99 in NY (Pataki Taxes apply here)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome relief indeed.

$2.95 for regular here in Los An-gel-eez yesterday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> we could be looking as $2.00 per gallon gasoline by or before Thanksgiving!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how well we have been conditioned, that we look at $2.00/gallon as _'A Great Deal!'_
WOW! What a steal!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

$2 is cheap, when you consider it is ~$7-$8 a gallon in the UK.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We say 'cheap', but...

it really is just 'less expensive'...

Should I dare say... I remember gas at .29 a gallon!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> $2.62 in Reading, PA for Regular Unleaded


DW was down that way the other day and got gas for $2.55 a gallon

Don
[/quote]

$2.59 today. Still haven't found the $2.55 but it sure is dropping daily.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

$2.51 at Costco in Fredericksburg, VA yesterday. Heading out (into the Hurricane) tomorrow on 95 south. I will stop at Exit 104 (Ruther's Glen) on Interstate 95 where there is a Flying J. They are usually 20 cents lower so I am expecting $2.31 !!!!


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Here in CT, 2.99 yesterday, today is 2.93....


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I paid 2.34 in Southwest Ohio. Looking at GasPriceWatch.com and it indicates Findlay, Ohio is the cheapest anywhere at 2.28.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan V said:


> Here in Woodland , Ca. we are looking at $2.85 / gal. , diesel is stable at $3.39 , WHATS UP WITH THAT ? Same base product and less refining and more expensive ? And I just bought a diesel , go figure !
> 
> Were getting screwed , Diesel owners unite , I'm parking mine except when towing !


I found an article on MSN.com relating to the breakdown of crude oil. So much less is made into diesel, I guess that's the reason, as the biggest portion is made into unleaded, and like 9% is made into diesel. Here, the unleaded is down to $2.59 ($2.43 in Valdosta, GA, yesterday) and diesel JUST dropped today to $2.85 (was $2.83 in Valdosta, GA, yesterday). 
I'm looking for the truckers to start raising Hello about it, and when THEY start something, people usually sit up and take notice, as the delivery of everything basically stops.
As for me, I'm coming in about the same, even with the higher diesel, as I was getting 8.5 with my gas truck, and get 11.5 MPG towing with my diesel. Besides, I got the power to pull what I want to, in cruise control, with total comfort, and that, my friend.................PRICELESS!!








As for parking my truck, except when towing, that's pretty much my deal, unless I don't take a trip for awhile. I make sure it gets driven at least once/week. Makes sense, as my 03 Buick Century gets 30 MPG, and unleaded is so much cheaper.
However, taking her out, this weekend, and be back Wed.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That would be nice but I think they got us use to the higher prices and are gging to keep pushing it. I wish I had a big storage tank so i could buy it at the cheaper price then use it during the high season.



Dan V said:


> Here in Woodland , Ca. we are looking at $2.85 / gal. , diesel is stable at $3.39 , WHATS UP WITH THAT ? Same base product and less refining and more expensive ? And I just bought a diesel , go figure !
> 
> Were getting screwed , Diesel owners unite , I'm parking mine except when towing !


Hi Dan I see you live very close to us, so were do you do your camping? We like Little Grass valley Res. The Truckee area, Collins Lake after summer is over. We are heading up to Lake Almanor next weekend to a camp ground called North shore ( full Hooks up with internet) and we love the Fort Bragg area Plus many more but now that I have a TT I have to watch the max length.

Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Gas prices in the UK are so extremely high mostly due to their government. I believe 75% of the price of gas represents taxes! Thus, if they are paying $7.00 for a gallon of gasoline, the government is taking $5.25! If I am not mistaken, I believe our government takes 20%.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

For everyperson who says gas is going to $2 there is one who say it is going to stay at $3. It is going to stay at our around $3. Consumption is still on the rise in the US as well as worldwide and each gallon is increasingly more expensive to pull from the ground. WE will be at $3.50 next summer, that is the current trend and that is where we are going since there is nothing to stop that trend. Our wonderful government hasn't taken any proactive measures to stop that trend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heard today from one of my clients who heard from one of his friends who works in the Texas oilfields (you know how that goes).....expect gas prices to level off around $2.00.

We'll see.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Mike. There is no historical precedent for that kind of sustained decline in oil prices. Not to be a pessimist, but I think that $3.50/Gallon will be here long before next summer!









All the more reason for owning a lightweight, low profile Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

That would be great if it went to 2 bucks!







I just filled up this morning at $2.67 which is down from about $2.80 something a week and a half ago......









I'll believe it when I see it though......









Keith


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Who would have thought two years ago that we would be *Happy* to be paying $2.00 a gallon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just filled up this morning at $2.67 which is down from about $2.80


Filled up Sunday at $3.01 coming back from the rally. Filled up yesterday at $2.44 here in Abilene.

Much better.

Mark


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> $2 is cheap, when you consider it is ~$7-$8 a gallon in the UK.


Yep, that's something my Dad always comments on when he comes over here and wonders what we're all whinging on about!!

Of course, cars are typically smaller so don't use as much gas (petrol!!). When we first came here, it cost the same to fill our huge conversion van as it had done to fill our little Nissan car in the UK - Dave was thrilled!

Also, you do not see too many mega TT's! We used to think a caravan was the coolest thing in the world - there was A bed and a toilet in there - the kids'd be outside in a tent! Ah, luxury camping has come a looooong way!

Anyway........we no longer lament the price of gas with our UK friends, the results are not pleasant!

Ali


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> I paid 2.34 in Southwest Ohio. Looking at GasPriceWatch.com and it indicates Findlay, Ohio is the cheapest anywhere at 2.28.


That's 'cuz its all Marathon!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Heard today from one of my clients who heard from one of his friends who works in the Texas oilfields (you know how that goes).....expect gas prices to level off around $2.00.


Gas today in Abilene......$1.999!

Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We bought gas in Cape Girardeau, MO two weeks ago for $1.99 /gal. (BP/Amoco).
Hasn't got quite that low in Georgia yet....but almost!

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Bob!!
I just traveled home from Ellijay, GA (320 miles!), and, along the way, unleaded was mainly around $2.03 to $2.09, and I even bought diesel for $2.31 (Flying J truck stop)!! I get back home, a few miles from the FL line, and regular's $2.19 and diesel's $2.49. Up in Ellijay, I had to search for diesel to be as low as $2.55 (BP was the cheapest!!).
If you know you're traveling, you can look up gas prices on your route on the internet. I didn't do it, this time, just depended on luck.
Prices are lowest I've seen them in a LONG time, and the prices are continuing to go down, thank God. I think they may stay down over the winter, as the trend is for people not to travel as much. 
At any rate, I sure am glad they're "more reasonable" right now, cause I just got home, yesterday, and heading back out the 10th for the GA Mtn. Fair, and the 27th for the fall rally!! WHOO-HOO!!!!
Darlene


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Paid 2.16 last night and went out to get the 2500 Suburban today ---with the big block! Just for towing ,nothing else.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

At a Citco in Snellville Georgia today regular was $ 1.99. $ 2.05 on average were I live.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of you coming to NH next week (YIPPEE!!!), price for Regular has dropped in the last 2 days from $2.29 to $2.19...not everywhere, but at enough places that searching is not required. Sure hope it keeps dropping!!!! Seems that the national supply levels are very high...so maybe we'll keep seeing the benefit....even thru home heating season


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

here! here!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If gas keeps going down, I MIGHT be able to afford to fire up my '77 Mercury Cougar XR7. "Black beauty" needs to take a stroll...........she's a smooth-riding baby that cries "feed me, feed me" every time you pass a gas station.








Darlene


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Enjoy it while it lasts. There has been no change in supply or demand. Supply is harder to come by, and demand is constantly increasing worldwide. Listen to Matt Simmons on this at today's Financial Sense Newshour at www.financialsense.com. Peak oil is here.

The recent sell off in the futures market was engineered by Goldman Sachs. They changed the makeup of their commodity index from about 8.5% gasoline to 2.5%. Many commodity funds weight their portfolios according to this index. With the change the funds had to suddenly sell 6% of their positions! This dumped a ton of paper gas supply on the market all at once. And when this occured, it snowballed as others wanted out of their futures positions to avoid losses and margin calls. (This fact was just in a NY Times article and has been on the internet for a week or so). And just in time for the election!! Connect the dots - Treasury Sec Paulson is a Goldman man, as well as Josh Bolton (White House financial advisor, and MANY others in government).

Oil prices are already inching back up. I believe we will go after Iran after the election sometime, and we will see $100 oil. BUT there is a silver lining. Gas prices are low for a short period of time. And, oil stocks took a big hit in the downdraft. I believe it's a good time to buy oil stocks. One I like is a Canadian oil sands explorer symbol BQI. It was up to 8.90 and went down to 3.38. Bought some at 4.10 earlier this week and will buy more under 5.00. And there are other such stocks. This is speculation and I could lose some money, but I'm looking for double within four months. Do your own due diligence and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Saw gas today for 1.82.

Hmmm, wish I could find a way to store about 500 gallons of the stuff somewhere. I doubt this price will be around come camping season.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Wish diesel would jump way down

Scott


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Gas has been dropping around here somewhat lately. Regular unlead is still around $2.59/gallon at the branded stations.

Filled up the truck with diesel the other day at the low, low bargain price of $2.79/gallon







, and that's the lowest it's been for quite a while.

I don't get it. Alot of oil is pumped into the lower 48 from Alaska (and Canada







), and yet we in the PNW are almost always among the highest fuel prices in the country







. Where does all that Alaska crude go ??? We're closer ... less shipping expense ... shouldn't our fuel prices at least match the national average, instead of always being higher?

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Gas has been dropping around here somewhat lately. Regular unlead is still around $2.59/gallon at the branded stations.
> 
> Filled up the truck with diesel the other day at the low, low bargain price of $2.79/gallon
> 
> ...


Mark...Oregon is second only to Hawaii on gas prices....so we got that going for us.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again









Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even your special mix is less then our "normal" gas.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even your special mix is less then our "normal" gas.








[/quote]

We can split the 3cent diffrence then and both be happy?

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even your special mix is less then our "normal" gas.








[/quote]

We can split the 3cent diffrence then and both be happy?

Jeff
[/quote]


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even your special mix is less then our "normal" gas.








[/quote]

A few dealers around here offer an E-85 mix. This is 85% ethanol. I noticed last week that it was 10 cents cheaper than regular unleaded.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Diesel is $2.57 here in NJ and we HAVE the refineries........ Reg Unlead is around $2.09 and dropping.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> To bad California uses the "special" mixes I will never see 2 bucks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even your special mix is less then our "normal" gas.








[/quote]

A few dealers around here offer an E-85 mix. This is 85% ethanol. I noticed last week that it was 10 cents cheaper than regular unleaded.
[/quote]

The down side to E-85 is you will see a drop in MPG. The upside is you reduce the demand for oil!!!

I delivered a new 07 Silverado pickup and they listed the miles per gallon as:

5.3L flex fuel engine....on gasoline: 16 mpg city/ 20 mpg highway
5.3L flex fuel engine....on E-85: 12 mpg city/ 15 mpg highway

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

$2.03 per gallon Unleaded here.

Mark


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I paid 2.65 yesterday for diesel here in the s.f. bay area. last week it was 3.15/gal..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone under $2?


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gas has been dropping around here somewhat lately. Regular unlead is still around $2.59/gallon at the branded stations.
> 
> Filled up the truck with diesel the other day at the low, low bargain price of $2.79/gallon
> 
> ...


Mark...Oregon is second only to Hawaii on gas prices....so we got that going for us.








[/quote]

Jim,
Looks like we're actually third, behind Hawaii and the S.F./Bay area








This a category I'd like to be _last_ in.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Jim,
> Looks like we're actually third, behind Hawaii and the S.F./Bay area
> 
> 
> ...


Just got back from a trip to Tigard...it was $2.65 at the Chevron.

...these guys getting it for $2.05 are getting a SWEET price for sure.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

There's 1 store down here at 1.99----the rest are at 2.06


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Just filled up at $1.81 a gallon.

Would be nice to see this price for a Memeorial Day camping trip !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bweiler said:


> Just filled up at $1.81 a gallon.
> 
> Would be nice to see this price for a Memeorial Day camping trip !


You're killing my wallet with your CHEAP gas prices.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I think Im going to move to detroit. Cheapest here is $2.09


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

$2.46 in Western NY. Unless you go to the Indian Reservation which doesn't pay NY taxes. There it is about $2.25.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cajuncountry said:


> I think Im going to move to detroit. Cheapest here is $2.09


Wow...I'd streak through the street to get gas in Oregon for $2.09. (but I recommend closing your eyes...won't be a pretty sight.







)


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Dropped to 1.99/gal. here yesterday. Never thought I'd live to see that price again....lol.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

$2.04.9 in Mid-Michigan today. Woo hoo, filled up the Avalanche for under $75




























, and it was *THIRSTY*! 37 gallon tank, took 35+ gallons.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Certainly many gas stations in NJ under $2. Stay away from NY! I'll have to write to their governor that it does keep me away from there a little because it does! How do you cross a state line and pay 45 to 50 cents more per gallon.


----------



## sjredburn (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't beat $2 per gallon but I'm here in Bentonville, Arkansas (for business) and gas here is $2.07. I haven't seen under $2.50 in my native So Cal in a long time.
I thought it was cold in the forties at home but the HIGH here today was 19 degrees!







Too bad I left my ice skates at home.

Stacey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our regular gas has been hovering at around 2.33-2.39 for about a month. since DH fills the diesel, I don't pay much attention to that.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Around here 2.16-2.20.. In Castle Rock I see it for 2.08.. Thats not too bad.

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was relieved to see diesel down from $2.59/gal to $2.44 and $2.39/gal!! WHEN I get my truck back, I might can afford to fill it up (after the $1,000 deductible and partial payment on the rental car







). They're predicting ice in the N. GA Mountains Thurs. - Friday, and I've gotta go up Friday. If the conditions persist, guess who's gonna leave the OB sitting right where it is and continue to pay lot rent on it??







Just think.......I was put on the PRIORITY list for repairs, and it's been in the shop since 12/30!! Some people must spend the rest of their LIFE waiting for their vehicle to get out of the shop!!








Darlene


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I guess this was a good call. The prices continue to fall! Good for us. especially for the summer months!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think I saw diesel around here for $2.19......

I just caught it out of the corner of my eye as I went past a Hess Station.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I paid $1.94 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Geez enjoy it guys,we just paid $2.55 gal here in golden California!








Chabbie


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

$1.81 here in KY today


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Filled up the wifes car tonight for 2.17....

Diesel is still 2.45....

Gary


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

There was a headline on the "Yahoo" home page today about oil and fuel prices.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070120/ap_on_...gasoline_prices

The part that hit close to home was this;

"Only three states, as of Friday, saw an average price under $2: Michigan, Missouri and Oklahoma. What makes these states special is lower taxes, Sundstrom said, as well as proximity to pipelines and barge routes, which make distribution costs lower. The states that generally see the highest gas prices are California, Hawaii, Oregon and Washington."

I don't mind so much if CA, HI, and WA are among the highest gas prices ... but not Oregon! No! Say it isn't so! Maybe I'll just start filling up in Idaho.









Mark


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Forgive me if I didn't read all the posts in this thread. However, here's a link to a really neat website that allows you to check the latest gas prices throughout the US. Just select a state and then insert a zipcode to drill (pun intended) down to the local area.

http://gasbuddy.com/

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone here buy their gas at Costco? It's usually at least 10 cents less than anywhere else. I was told by my dealer that Costco's gas is terrible quality and bad for your car.

Can this be true? I thought that all fuel goes through the same refineries and is just distributed to different gas companies. I believe I saw this on a 20/20 episode.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> Does anyone here buy their gas at Costco? It's usually at least 10 cents less than anywhere else. I was told by my dealer that Costco's gas is terrible quality and bad for your car.
> 
> Can this be true? I thought that all fuel goes through the same refineries and is just distributed to different gas companies. I believe I saw this on a 20/20 episode.


It runs thru simalar pipelines or even the same pipeline. When it gets to the distribution staion it has each MFR's additive added to it, and is stored in a silo/tank, till delivered in a semi tanker to the stations. They have a generic additive that prolly Costco, and no name stations use in there gas. Its basically a generic gasoline...

I wouldnt worry, It should be fine.

Carey


----------

